
Falcon Heavy and Starman [video] - Signez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0FZIwabctw
======
sq_
Wow. Amazing video to sum up a breathtaking event.

I really liked this bit from Elon's tweet:

"Life cannot just be about solving one sad problem after another. There need
to be things that inspire you, that make you glad to wake up in the morning
and be part of humanity. That is why we did it. We did for you."

------
jcims
AFAIK the first view of the center core splashdown at 1:13 -
[https://youtu.be/A0FZIwabctw?t=1m10s](https://youtu.be/A0FZIwabctw?t=1m10s)

~~~
cabaalis
Kudos to SpaceX for including that footage. Could have easily left it out, as
I suppose that portion of the whole thing was a very costly failure. But there
was so much win in the rest of the whole deal that everybody I've talked to
about it didn't even know part of the rocket was lost.

~~~
Mithaldu
Would've been nice if they hadn't lied about it during the livestream though,
but i guess "everybody didn't even know" was exactly the point of why they did
that. Big departure from their earlier modus operandi as well. Wonder if
they'll also upload a full video of that crash like with their earlier crashes
or whether they've changed that behavior too.

~~~
greglindahl
SpaceX has often not released droneship crash footage until quite a while
later. The recent "How not to land an orbital rocket" crash compilation
contained a lot of footage SpaceX had not released before. So there's nothing
new about this choice of coverage.

~~~
Mithaldu
1\. It is quite a while later.

2\. Them lying live on stream with the evidence of the lie clearly visible is
new.

~~~
greglindahl
1\. The footage released in the "How not to land an Orbital Rocket" includes
previously unseen footage from more than a year before the release of the
video. FH's launch was last month.

2\. Uh, no. You don't know what they knew, you're guessing, and then calling
them liars. I think it's dodgy, but I know I don't know enough to call anyone
a liar.

~~~
Mithaldu
Oooh, so you're simply unaware and your bias prompts you to assume i'm making
shit up. Here, let me fix that.

Watch exactly one minute after this timestamp, pay attention to the screen at
the right edge of the video, in the middle:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c&t=30m33s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c&t=30m33s)

Drone ship feed static for a while, then smoke on deck clears, no core
visible, deck empty. Both go "oh." and after a pause: "we're waiting to hear
what happens. [...] we'll let you know as soon as we find out" and "we'll
[...] know [...] whether it's standing".

It is clear during all of this that they're looking at the same video feed as
is in the background, because the timing of their reactions is exactly in
synch.

They saw it didn't land, they found out immediately and didn't let "us" know.
Instead they claimed it might be possible it is standing despite seeing the
empty deck.

PS: You could've asked instead of engaging in cheer pressure.

~~~
manicdee
This was a completely new failure mode for ASDS landings.

Often we see blue sky, then the video feed freezes (“satellite antenna gets
shaken too much” is the official reason) then the feed resumes with a booster
nonchalantly appearing through the smoke. Or we get a cut, then nothing, then
a reveal days or years later about what really happened. Booster missed barge,
tried to compensate by tilting st extreme angle, collides with barge. Booster
lands, but has too much rotstional momentum, crushes landing leg, tips over a
explodes. Booster lands, landing leg fails to lock, booster tips over and
explodes. Booster almost lands, runs out of fuel a few metres above the deck,
collapses the landing gear and explodes.

Looking through the smoke this time, anyone watching that feed for the first
time would have been waiting for either a standing booster or a pile of
debris. But we saw neither.

They would then have been advised to cut the commentary and speculation to
return to the rest of the mission.

So yes, they were “lying” in that they wanted to talk about what they saw (or
didn’t see) but kept talking about the rest of the mission in progress.

I can understand that you want to feel outrage, but in this instance I don’t
think there’s any justification at all.

~~~
Mithaldu
I appreciate you're trying to be logical about this, but it doesn't make sense
to me.

If you accept that they saw the same feed as was behind them; if you accept
that they knew the connection cutting was the booster coming down; then i see
no reason to say "[we'll find out] whether it's standing" AFTER the smoke
clears, except to misdirect the stream audience.

Do you have any concrete alternative explanation for that?

------
randallsquared
It really weirds me out how songs like this are used in ways that imply an
overall meaning so at odds with the apparent intended meaning.

This seems right up there with politicians' love of Springsteen's "Born in the
USA".

------
mjsweet
“Made on Earth by humans.”

Love that. Says so much to me.

~~~
childintime
What does this mystery circuit board do? Does someone know?

~~~
mikeash
It’s the fuse board from the Roadster’s Power Electronics Module. Photo here:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/64909936@N07/24525084280](https://www.flickr.com/photos/64909936@N07/24525084280)

Searching for that phrase, it seems that Tesla likes to put it on a bunch of
their stuff.

------
sujal99
Put another junk in the space!

------
bloudermilk
Damn good marketing

